# Fastrak Racing Under "The Lights"



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Friday Night Under "The Lights"​
Ok Guys! Time to get Ready To Race!!!! This Friday is the 1st Offical Friday Night Club Race Under The Lights! Enter Fee is $15 for the 1st Class, and $10 for each Additional Class. There is a 10% Discount on all Inventory in the Hobby Shop with Race Entry(Kits Excluded). If we have a full heat or more of any class(except Electrics), There will be a $25 Gift Certificate given to the winner of that class. If we can get enough Electric Cars/Trucks to race, the get to race for FREE!!!!(which is why the gift certificate excludes this class)Hopefully we can continue on with Friday Nights, and build a pretty good weekly crowd!

LETS RACE!!!!

See Ya Friday!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You got pictures and videos of the track bro? All yall offroaders need to post up some _"FLASH" _


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Sounds like fun Smiley. What's the start time? Did you get your new 2wd yet?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I might bring out the "Old Nelly" B4.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Chris, Yes! I got the XXX CR about a month ago. Its Freegin Awesome!!!! We will be starting @ 7:30pm. Hope to see everybody there!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool. Lemme see how things go, Mom is coming into town to visit her grandkids, not sure yet how long she's staying. Maybe I can old goslower out to race, if his boss lady will let him.


----------



## pmphillips3 (Jun 20, 2006)

where's the track?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

http://www.fastrakrc.com/


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

The track is located at 13318 Wallisville Rd. Its on the East Side. The best thing is to use the map on our website.

www.fastrakrc.com


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that came out for the first Night Time Club Race! Our first crowd drew 20 racers. We will be doing it again next Friday @ 7:30pm.

Someone forgot a charger that was pitting under the covered pits. Its a Reedy Quasar (NiCad) Charger. Its safe and sound in the shop whosever it is.

Here are the results from last night:

1/8 Expert A Main

1- "Smiley" 11-5:04
2- Jake The Snake 11-5:21
3- Mark Morrow 11-5:23
4-Thomas Wells 11-5:35
5- Carlos Castillo 9-5:05
6- Mike Babbit 7-5:03
7- Jeff Dean 5-2:22
8- Ron Taylor 4-1:39
9- Michael -DNS-
10- Gary Guettler -DNS-

Electric A Main

1- Bruce Painter 9-5:02
2- "Smiley" 9-5:05
3- Ron Taylor 4-2:05

Thanks Again to All that came out. Thanks for the support guys!!!!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I will try to make it next Friday. A few of us from K&M will try.:mpd:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Have any 1/10 gas trucks out there?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Justin, Smiley has a gas truck. So does Ron, he's been talking about putting it back together, and Bruce does also. Todd Claunch and I are also going to do some racing there. Glad to see Bruce was there, how's he doing? I'll make it this Friday if I can.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I MIGHT be able to make it this Friday, but I'm not getting my hopes up yet. Just have to see how the week plays out. I would like to try a different track, and if I could get two days of racing this weekend, well, that's way better than one.


----------



## JustinCoral (Jun 19, 2006)

I think I'll try to make it out there if ya'll are goin to have a decent electric class.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Justin, there's a good chance I'll make it, and I'll bring my T4. I'll call Captain Ron and see what his schedule is. Jspeed, if you wanna run electric you can run theT4 and I'll ru my B4.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Whats Up Justin? We will have a pretty good Electric crowd if a couple of the K&M guys come out, and get Chris and Ron Taylor out here. Remember, Electric class is Free. As far as Gas Truck goes, we always usually have enough to race with. It will be great to see a good sized Electric crowd out at Fastrak. Hope to see yall this Friday Night. 

Lets Race!!!!

:bounce:


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Smiley said:


> Yea Justin. We will have a pretty good Electric crowd if a couple of the K&M guys come out. Remember, Electric class is Free. Hope to see a good crowd again this Friday. Lets Race!!!!
> 
> :bounce:


free electric racing....mmmmm...i might have to break out the ole T-4


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

My son and I were there Friday night! If you were driving that blue colored gas ride, you got that track dialed pretty dang good. You were hauling some tail!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks Waterspout. To tell you the truth, I dont practice much. Espically 1/8 because of how quickly .21's wear out these days. And Yes! Electric is Free!!!! Lets have a great turnout!!!!:mpd:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Now go in there and fix my two T-maxx's.. my son dropped them off the other day. Somehow he found out about the 3.5's and wants one now. LOL Tell Brax, and Jason Darryl said hey! LOL I'll see yall tomorrow when I pick them up.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> My son and I were there Friday night! If you were driving that blue colored gas ride, you got that track dialed pretty dang good. You were hauling some tail!


LOL! 

Smiley can roll with the best!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks Biff!!!!

:walkingsm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Smiley said:


> Thanks Biff!!!!
> 
> :walkingsm


Whupped me many times!  Say hi to Dan and your Dad for me. And make sure to take care of Waterspout and anymore of the fishing guys that happen to show up.

And come cooler weather, Im getting a T4. LOL


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

LETS RACE!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I I was to race.. My truck would end up ran over by a 75mph f350 deisel come over the bridge, Cuz thats where my car/truck would end up. LOL I'm old school and want joy stick. I have to turn the control sideways and steer it like a car. Its tough when it comes back at me cuz I can remember to go opposite. rotfl.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> I I was to race.. My truck would end up ran over by a 75mph f350 deisel come over the bridge, Cuz thats where my car/truck would end up. LOL I'm old school and want joy stick. I have to turn the control sideways and steer it like a car. Its tough when it comes back at me cuz I can remember to go opposite. rotfl.


Smiley used to do that. So did I! 

Its just like fishing. You start out with a Walmart $39 combo and rig it with 50# line, a 1oz triangle weight snapped onto a pre-made leader with pink plastic beads. Using dead shrimp of course. LOL

After awhile of feeding Hardheads, you learn. It soon becomes natural and you dont have to think about it.

Just get out there and run. Everything will eventually fall in place. Trust me!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

Yep, All will fall into place. That a a few more $$$$$$.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gootta go to Harker Heights tomorrow for work, so I won't make Fastrak this week. Bummer, but occasionally I have to do the things that pay for these toys, LOL. Smiley, bring your new buggy to K&M Sat, I want to see it. Maybe we can get the Bald Headed Chicken to put a mod in his B4.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey, Chicken,
I will be there Friday. Sounds like fun. I will call you. Hope you can make it.
David


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Howdy Racers,

Don't know who that bald headed chicken is, but the "real" Chicken is gonna try and get out to Fastrak Friday night. Hope to see ya there David and do call. 

Wow! I just realized that _TOMORROW_ is Friday :biggrin:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, wish I could make it, but I'm headed for Killeen within the hour. Y'all have fun. Got a PM from Kev, heard he was there palying yesterday. We'll get him out to race soon too, then 2wd Mod will be ON!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Where was everybody Friday Night? We did not have enough to race. Hopefully next time!!!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Wow!*

Of the 8 +- on here that said maybe and your local crowd , you still couldn't get much going? The attendance has been down all over the last couple of weeks but will pick back up once vacations are over and school starts back up.

I'm still a once a week racer myself. Sorry.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Smiley, I am going to make it out there sometime soon. Hopefully will see you within the next couple of weeks. Would love to come out next weekend, but I don't know if that will be possible. I have heard good things about your track, sounds like a great place to race.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

See the above Smiley. Got back from Killeen about 9:15 Friday night. Todd c. wants to come too, we'll get out there soon.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Smiley, I will be there this Friday. I am going to the Comal River Satuday with the family and some great nieghbors. Hope a few more show up. Maybe "Dave's Gully" can eat someone else's ride. Probably just me.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

We will be racing again this Friday @ 7:30pm. Hope to see a great crowd!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Talked to Todd c., we're going to try to make it if we can. Alternator went out in Lajuan's car today and I spent the day dealing with that, so lemme see if I can get some work caught up.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Smiley, talked to one of your sponsors today and she said to tell you, "Hi". Can't remember her name, but real nice lady at Banzai. Are you going to race this Friday? Haven't heard back from Todd yet. Anybody else?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

If enough people show up we will. Since RD2 of Ken's series is saturday, I'm not sure how many will show up! We'll see!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, I just got in from work and none of my stuff is really ready to run. And I ain't staying up tonight putting it back together either to maybe race, LOL. We do want to get out there and run soon though, I've been telling jspeed about it. Probably hit K&M Sat night and just run electric. If I get lucky I'll have my new Banzai motors in by then. If you're not going to Ken's, hit K&M.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Chris,
Come on out and run electric. Thats what I am running. As always.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That's the plan David. I had some discussions with Coach about 6 weeks ago on how to weight the B4/T4 and he showed me how they're doing it. Ran right out and bought the stuff and did it, and the dang things haven't been powered up since, LOL. I want to see how they feel with the new setup.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

We will be Club Racing again this Friday @ 7:30pm. Remember if we get a full heat or more of any class, we will give out a $25 Gift Certificate for the winner of that class. Any one who wishes to race electric, its free. Also, all parts and fuel in the Hobby Shop is 10% off on Friday Night Races!!!!

Let's Race!!!!:spineyes:


----------

